# Terrapin Dragonfly Microskiff for sale



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

Up sale is my 2008 Terrapin Dragonfly. Baby blue hull with Sea Foam deck. She is in very good shape. Always garage kept and wiped down after each outing. The boat comes with a 2009 Honda 25 4 stroke Short Shaft motor w/ electric tiller extension, Honda tilt and trim, TH Marine Atlas micro jacker, 65 qt Yeti, 21 ft Stiffy Extreme push pole, Tibor push pole caddy, and custom faux teak seadek, Anodized aluminum Rocket trailer. No expenses have been spared on annual services. I'm asking 16,500. Money is not a motivating factor in my decision to sell, so serious inquiries only please. Located in Texas.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1892922


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a sweet rig. If the O&G market wasn't so slow, I'd be taking a hard look


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nice looking rig. Motor looks like a Yamaha from the pics. Is it a different motor that is being sold with it?


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nice looking rig. Motor looks like a Yamaha from the pics. Is it a typo or a different motor that is being sold with it?


----------



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

For the life of me I do not know why I typed in Honda for the motor type. It is an F25 Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------

